# Remove or reset BIOS password



## steph35 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm working on an IBM ThinkPad R40, trying to get past what I think is a BIOS password. After powering on, one gets the IBM splash screen, then a black screen with white computer icon, a padlock icon and a blinking cursor in the upper left corner of the screen. I was able to get to the coin cell battery and unplug it but I still can't log in. Are there jumpers on laptop system boards? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please read the rules.


----------

